# What do you have for lunch?



## Power-Append (Jul 13, 2012)

These days i go eat outside, i went to in and out and mostly these days i eat from panda express, so i am wondering what do you eat at lunch time


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 13, 2012)

Today is going to be a roast beef and Gorganzola panini, with garlic aioli.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, that sound delicious, Rocklobster!

Panda Express doesn't sound very good tho. I've only tasted stuff from there once, and it was NOT good. Perhaps not even edible.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

Plan ahead--make an extra chicken breast for supper, chop it up and add it to a tossed salad, bring the dressing in a small container (I used to use spice jars) on the side. Or, you can make a chicken sandwich and take that for lunch. 

Start brown bagging it--go outside to eat, but pack your own lunch. I used to prepare lunch-sized portions of casseroles, etc., pop them in the freezer, take them out in the morning and they'd be ready to pop in the microwave at lunchtime. I also used to bring hardboiled eggs, smoked oysters, celery and carrot sticks, yogurt. I'd go outside to eat--use the money you are not spending for lunch to treat yourself to something--a cookbook/kitchen tool you've had your eye on, a movie you've wanted to see, etc.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

Today for lunch we are having a wrap with some roast beef, lettuce, tomato, cucumber and garlic sauce wrapped in Lebanese bread


----------



## Ratchett (Jul 13, 2012)

Chicken and Garlic pizza.  Very tasty!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2012)

Often it's leftovers from last night's dinner.  Leftover meat's get made into a sandwich or quesadilla, etc.  Otherwise, it's a couple of hot dogs, or tuna salad, or take-out Chinese.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2012)

I try to go home for lunch when I'm working, and usually have leftovers.  DH will occasionally bring home some fast food when he's sick of leftovers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

On purpose leftovers, made into lunches.  Most I re-work into something different so I don't get tired of them.


----------



## Ratchett (Jul 14, 2012)

I often do more vegetables than we need for our tea and mash them up in a frying pan ( we call it bubble and squeak, mainly if it has caggage and potato, but any sort of vegetable goes well in it) Or do it in a jaffle iron. Nice with a poached egg on toast for lunch.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am just eating a tuna and cheese toasted sandwich, lovely on this cold day 

Steve had some leftover chicken stir fry


----------



## Ratchett (Jul 16, 2012)

Way too much!

Met friends for lunch.  Smorgasbord -- All you can eat for $12  (Seniors)

Excellent but way, way, way too much..........Burp!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2012)

Today I had some quiche lorraine and salad


----------



## kezlehan (Jul 16, 2012)

Only 10.15am here so not sure what lunch will be, but yesterday I just had some yogurt and puffed wheat. I have an addiction to puffed wheat at the moment. I don't know why as it really is pretty bland. But I like to get a huge bowl of it and eat it like popcorn whilst watching a movie  We all have our weird habits, right?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2012)

I like puffed wheat, but I have to have something on it...we have a cereal over here that I can just eat of the box called Honey Weets and they are basically puffed wheat coated in honey 

My husband who was born in the UK used to love Sugar Puffs, he said they are puffed wheat coated in sugar and they are a bit crispier than Honey Weets


----------



## kezlehan (Jul 16, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I like puffed wheat, but I have to have something on it...we have a cereal over here that I can just eat of the box called Honey Weets and they are basically puffed wheat coated in honey
> 
> My husband who was born in the UK used to love Sugar Puffs, he said they are puffed wheat coated in sugar and they are a bit crispier than Honey Weets



I'm eating it plain whilst watching a movie as I type haha! 

Yes we have Sugar Puffs here and you're correct, they're the same just coated in sugar and definitely crispier. They're too sweet for my tastes though.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 16, 2012)

I try not to eat lunch, but sometimes that doesn't work out.
I usually have a beer, coffee with my new friend sugary creamer or I steal something from the fridge. Yesterday I had salad dressing and hard caramels.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 16, 2012)

Usually, soup, salad or a sandwich (with fresh fruit, chips, or yogurt).
I buy assorted cheeses (Muenster, Swiss, etc.) & meats (roast beef, turkey breast) from the Deli dept, & keep ripe juicy tomatoes, avocadoes & salad fixin's on hand.  I change out the bread/rolls, i.e. onion rolls, baguettes, bagels - from the Bakery. Sometimes it's cream cheese, red onion & sliced tomato on a bagel.  I try to mix it up & keep it interesting.


----------



## kezlehan (Jul 16, 2012)

Bolledeig said:
			
		

> I try not to eat lunch, but sometimes that doesn't work out.
> I usually have a beer, coffee with my new friend sugary creamer or I steal something from the fridge. Yesterday I had salad dressing and hard caramels.



Switch the beer for cider (the alcoholic variety) and that's my perfect lunch right there


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> Switch the beer for cider (the alcoholic variety) and that's my perfect lunch right there



We love strongbow Cider too Kez 

Do you like the sweet, dry or original?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 17, 2012)

Today for lunch I had some Quiche and salad


----------



## kezlehan (Jul 17, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> We love strongbow Cider too Kez
> 
> Do you like the sweet, dry or original?



Ah you have good taste! 
Over here in the UK there's only one kind of Strongbow, so I'm guessing it's the original. I love cider, definitely my favourite drink


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 17, 2012)

Here you can get the 3 different types and also a Pear and Apple one 

I like the original, but also the sweet one...very tasty


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yesterday I made a hot dog for lunch


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

Today I had some rissoles with salad, followed by some lovely homemade Orange Cake


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 21, 2012)

I usually just kind of graze, but today I had a chili dog.  Chief Longwind and Kylie made me do it.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL Cheryl 

It wasn't me


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chilli dog does sound really nice though Cheryl, is that just a normal hot dog with chilli sauce?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 21, 2012)

A hot dog on half a French roll, topped with chili, chopped onions, and cheddar cheese.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh yes, that sounds perfect...

With the onions, do you fry them?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 21, 2012)

No, I just chopped them up raw into a small dice and sprinkled them on top.  I used a mild white onion, though.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

They say raw onion is extremely good for you 

I do like raw onion in saladas and such but I love fried onion on hot dogs


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 22, 2012)

Today we went to a lovely little pizzeria for lunch and had a gourmet pizza, it was so tasty!

It had salami, sun dried tomatoes, feta, capsicums, mushrooms, olives, tomato base and mozzarella cheese YUM!!!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

*Sunday Lunch - Classic Queen Elizabeth II Chicken*

This salad is called the Classic Queen Elizabeth Chicken Coronation Inauguration Crowning Salad ... ( hisotory and recipe:  in chicken section for those interested ) ...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 23, 2012)

Today I had a cheese and vegemite sandwich for lunch


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 27, 2012)

Today I had a cheese and vegemite sandwich


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 28, 2012)

We had a pork sausage roll


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 29, 2012)

Today I had a spam and cheese toasted sandwich


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 30, 2012)

I went to the fish and chip shop and bought a bag of hot chips


----------



## chopper (Jul 30, 2012)

It's lunch time. I think I will have chips and cheese.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2012)

I had a slice of the leftover Swiss Chard with 4 cheeses tart.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just had a ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## chopper (Aug 1, 2012)

I had lunch at Chick-Fil-A today.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yesterday I had a salad sandwich


----------



## Cindercat (Aug 1, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> I had lunch at Chick-Fil-A today.



How long did you have to wait? It took 1 1/2 hours to go through the drive through tonight. People were lined up around the building to go inside. Ordinarily I wouldn't have waited that long but I was listening to "Catching Fire" (Hunger Games) on CD and didn't want to quit listening. I wish I had it in book form but there were 11 people ahead of me on the wait list for the book at the library. Didn't want to wait. :grin:


----------



## Cindercat (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a very unusual lunch today. Oikos blueberry Greek yogurt and 6 red radishes --not mixed. That would be gross! Yogurt first then a few minutes later the radishes.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 1, 2012)

Oooh, I love Oikos blueberry greek yogurt, also love Chobani.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yesterday for lunch I had a tuna and cheese toasted sandwich


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 2, 2012)

Fresh kohlrabi with S&P, sliced cucumbers with onion and hot peppers, marinated in vinegar with some S&P and a bit of sugar. I wish the tomatoes would hurry up! Two are starting to turn red, and one of the yellow tomatoes is on its way, but I so would like to have a fresh tomato and mozz open-faced sandwich with fresh basil...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yesterday for lunch Steve and I had McDonalds...a double beef and bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

Today we had a sausage and egg sandwich


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yesterday I had a bowl of weetbix bites


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

Today for lunch we went to our local chippie and had a seafood box with crumbed prawns, calamari, battered butterfish and chips


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am having a cheese toasted sandwich


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2012)

Today I had a sausage roll for lunch


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

*Wednesday 8th:  Lunch*

Braised Endives ... Beef Carpacchio ... San Pellegrino Sparkling Water with Lemon ... 

*** photos from Cell Phone ...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yum! Lovely lunch Margi


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2012)

Today, Taxlady treated me a lovely Danish lunch hosted by a Montreal Danish Club. Excellent open-faced sandwiches (salmon, shrimp, pickled herring, etc.), delish dessert, beer, and aquavit. Even better, was the company. It was so nice to finally meet Taxlady and to meet her Danish friends.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Today, Taxlady treated me a lovely Danish lunch hosted by a Montreal Danish Club. Excellent open-faced sandwiches (salmon, shrimp, pickled herring, etc.), delish dessert, beer, and aquavit. Even better, was the company. It was so nice to finally meet Taxlady and to meet her Danish friends.



What?  No cheese danish???   Muah!  Love ya, TL!

Must have n=been lots of fun!  Wish I could have been there.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  No cheese danish???   Muah!  Love ya, TL!
> 
> Must have n=been lots of fun!  Wish I could have been there.


It was a lot of fun!!! We stopped at an Indian food store and Costco on the way back to TL's. I got to stock up on curry leaves (and now I know what that distinct smell reminds me of--gasoline), some paneer, turmeric root!, and some goodies at Costco. It was worth the 1.5 hr drive. I could be convinced to do it again! When's the next luncheon, TL?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2012)

Red Rooster today...1/4 chicken and chips


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  No cheese danish???   Muah!  Love ya, TL!
> 
> Must have n=been lots of fun!  Wish I could have been there.


Cheese Danish  

Danes don't put cheese in their wienerbrød. We had the regular, yummy, Danish kind, imported from a Danish bakery Toronto. 

Yes, we had loads of fun. The Indian store had us in fits of giggles. We found "zukini", "guva", and "lachis". I Googled the "guva" - no such thing, but they sure looked like guavas. The "lachis" were lychees. Make a wild guess what the "zukini" was. We found a lot of strange and interesting stuff. I also picked up a 10 lb bag of brown basmati rice.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It was a lot of fun!!! We stopped at an Indian food store and Costco on the way back to TL's. I got to stock up on curry leaves (and now I know what that distinct smell reminds me of--gasoline), some paneer, turmeric root!, and some goodies at Costco. It was worth the 1.5 hr drive. I could be convinced to do it again! When's the next luncheon, TL?


I'd love to get together again. Next luncheon is 12 September.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 9, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> We stopped at an Indian food store and Costco on the way back to TL's.



We are getting some Costco store over here soon, they are being built now...what types of things do they sell CWS?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 9, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Cheese Danish
> 
> Danes don't put cheese in their wienerbrød. We had the regular, yummy, Danish kind, imported from a Danish bakery Toronto.
> 
> Yes, we had loads of fun. The Indian store had us in fits of giggles. We found "zukini", "guva", and "lachis". I Googled the "guva" - no such thing, but they sure looked like guavas. The "lachis" were lychees. Make a wild guess what the "zukini" was. We found a lot of strange and interesting stuff. I also picked up a 10 lb bag of brown basmati rice.



Cheese Danish, a lovely blend of cream cheese, sour cream, powdered sugar and a bit of sour cream to thin a bit and lemon juice.  plopped in the middle and bake...YUM!

Glad you and CWS had a good time.  It's fun going shopping together!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> We are getting some Costco store over here soon, they are being built now...what types of things do they sell CWS?


They sell all sorts of stuff at Costco, but in big containers or a box of several. E.g., I bought Hellman's Mayo in a 1.5 L container and 6 pairs of underpants in one container. I buy 6 jars of pasata, bundled together.

They sell office supplies & furniture, large and small appliances, pet food and supplies, car stuff, light bulbs, meat in large containers, eggs, butter, cheese, clothing, books, make up and personal hygiene stuff, a limited selection of herbs and spices in huge containers, ...

Mine has a pharmacy, some of them have gas (petrol) stations.

The first time you go, plan on a couple of hours to check out the store.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 9, 2012)

I had a lovely cheese and coleslaw salad for lunch, infact the same every lunchtime for the past two weeks AND ive lost 2lbs in weight!!! yeahhhhy!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2012)

Pink Panther said:
			
		

> I had a lovely cheese and coleslaw salad for lunch, infact the same every lunchtime for the past two weeks AND ive lost 2lbs in weight!!! yeahhhhy!!



Good for you!

We'll have corn soup and homegrown tomato and shallot sammies.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 9, 2012)

Lately I usually have either a salad or hit the hot food bar at Whole Foods. Today I went to WF and got some sort of vegetarian curry. Normally I like what I get, but today it was just awful. The veggies were bordering on raw and the stuff had so much heat that my tongue is still feeling it a half hour later. All heat and no taste pretty much sums it up. I threw most of it out.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2012)

Very late lunch today due to Dr. appt.  Just polished off a small order of pork lo mein.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 9, 2012)

My  girls asked me for some stuffed french bread for lunch so I made that and kept a piece for me. I was a sliced loaf of french bread, smear with cream cheese and finely sliced green onion both ends, Flat  leaf Italian parsley chopped, several shots of Worcestershire sauce some mayo , then crab meat, add some chopped pecans and that's it. All they need do is run it under the broiler at school its yummy.
kades


----------



## roadfix (Aug 9, 2012)

In a few moments, this:


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lunch today was raw veggie plate from the garden--tiny bush beans, tomatoes, cukes, carrots, grated beet salad, and kohlrabi. S&P.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

kadesma said:


> My  girls asked me for some stuffed french bread for lunch so I made that and kept a piece for me. I was a sliced loaf of french bread, smear with cream cheese and finely sliced green onion both ends, Flat  leaf Italian parsley chopped, several shots of Worcestershire sauce some mayo , then crab meat, add some chopped pecans and that's it. All they need do is run it under the broiler at school its yummy.
> kades



That sure does sound lovely Kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

taxlady said:


> They sell all sorts of stuff at Costco, but in big containers or a box of several. E.g., I bought Hellman's Mayo in a 1.5 L container and 6 pairs of underpants in one container. I buy 6 jars of pasata, bundled together.
> 
> They sell office supplies & furniture, large and small appliances, pet food and supplies, car stuff, light bulbs, meat in large containers, eggs, butter, cheese, clothing, books, make up and personal hygiene stuff, a limited selection of herbs and spices in huge containers, ...
> 
> ...



Thanks Taxy 

They sure do sell a lot!

I will certainly give myself a good couple of hours to have a good look around


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

Today for lunch I had some little franks and tomato sauce


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 12, 2012)

I had a lemon curd sandwich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 12, 2012)

I normally have a good sized breakfast: Juice, eggs, bacon, potatoes, toast, Ovaltine and coffee for example; and I eat mid-morning, so I found if I have a normal lunch I am not hungry for supper until around 8 or 9 pm, which is unacceptable. So for lunch, after one hour of resistance traing starting at 10:30 and my senior fitness class from 11:30 until 12:30, I will have one of the many Ready-Pac Bistro salads available at the supermarket and a glass of San Pellegrino sparkling mineral water. If I buy 3 or more salads at a time, they're only 3 bucks American per salad. This way I am hungry for supper around 6:00pm.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 13, 2012)

Today for lunch I had a sausage roll from a bakery


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2012)

Street tamales today from the tamale lady with the shopping cart.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yesterday I had a 100s and thousands sandwich


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Today for lunch I had a sausage roll from a bakery





Kylie1969 said:


> Yesterday I had a 100s and thousands sandwich




Not sure what a 100s and thousands sandwich is, unless it's the same as a sausage roll from a bakery.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

It is basically a sandwich with hundreds and thousands sprinkled in the middle..very bad but very tasty


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> It is basically a sandwich with hundreds and thousands sprinkled in the middle..very bad but very tasty


Okay, now you have to explain what "hundreds and thousands" are.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

They are small multi coloured tiny lollies...like Dollars, that you usually decorate the top of a birthday cake with


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> They are small multi coloured tiny lollies...like Dollars, that you usually decorate the top of a birthday cake with


lollies? Dollars? 

We call "hundreds and thousands" sprinkles in NA. Sprinkles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay..sprinkles sounds good too


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 16, 2012)

Today I had a bowl of cornflakes


----------

